# BPH - BPH Energy



## Purple XS2 (15 June 2007)

To quote from yesterday's (14th June) ASX announcement:
"Under a planned 'spin-off' process, BioPharmica shareholders would receive a free $0.20 share in Cortical Dynamics for every listed BioPharmica share that they hold on 15th July 2007...."

No wonder BPH rocketed yesterday from 0.085 to 0.145.

I am utterly confused by this announcement: how does a company raise money for a spin-off by giving away a share in a new entity which has a face value greater than the value of a share unit in the parent?

And what signficance are we to read into the _drop_ in price by a significant holder in BPH (GBA - Grandbridge Limited, which co-released the announcement) down some 15%?

I've been looking for a typographical error in there somewhere, but haven't seen it unless I'm dyclesix, err dyslecix, I mean dyslexic.

Comments appreciated: I hold some other small in holdings in biotech companies and I have an interest in the sector; I'm tempted to jump into this one, but I just don't get it.


----------



## moneymajix (26 June 2007)

*Re: BPH - Up 56%*

Big move today to over 56%

Current price 25c


Check out GBA, owns shares in BPH. They have risen 20% to 8.4%.


----------



## wendyb (12 August 2009)

*BPH*

Is anyone familiar with this stock - am not understanding its rise today and where it is going.  ( I don't hold any - just interested)


----------



## Purple XS2 (12 August 2009)

*Re: BPH*



wendyb said:


> Is anyone familiar with this stock - am not understanding its rise today and where it is going.  ( I don't hold any - just interested)




My experience with this mob gives me no confidence - 2 years on since I signed up for the Cortical spin-off, I'm still waiting for _anything_ to come out of it. It may lead to something one day, pigs may fly. In my personal balance sheet, I've written it off as a 100% loss.

The prime entity, BPH, has recently had a sharp rise on the basis of a patent granted in the USA for a cancer treatment drug - good on them, I hope it goes well, but I can only express my deep misgivings about the quality of management.

Preceed with caution. Watch out for pig-droppings from above.


----------



## bocky (15 September 2009)

*Re: BPH - BioPharmica Limited*

The spin-off serves many pruposes:
1 Capital raising opportunity (assuming potential suitors buy in)
2 Remuneration of directors (MD David Reeze owns 17%)
3 Separation of assets to assist with further financing and the above.
4 ASX listing requirement, minimum shareholder numbers

Share price catalyst will come from the ability to address point 1 (above). Immediate 6 month animal trials will needed to be overcome in the short term, which is the first on the list of many unknowns. 
Buyers: See IPO finding a solid backing partner
Sellers: Contact made to "dozens" of suitors evidence of risk. Weak share markets.


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2010)

*BPH - BPH Corporate*

i see this company has changed its name..

it has 19.06% interest and has 2 directors sitting on the board of 

advent energy limited

there was a recent report which is worth thinking on

Advent says massive gas field off NSW could be a new Bass Strait 


ADVENT ENERGY'S plan to explore for gas off the NSW coast have been boosted by studies that found the area could contain a gas field rivalling the mammoth resources of the Bass Strait.

Although drilling has yet to start at the site, about 25 kilometres from Newcastle, the company says a discovery of this scale would be large enough to convert the state's coal-fired power stations to gas.

After recent seismic surveys, the unlisted company Advent recently said the resource could hold up to 3.7 trillion cubic metres of gas, on par with Bass Strait's gas resource.


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2010)

*Re: BPH Corporate Limited*

Gas drilling off Central Coast may start in three weeks


DRILLING for gas is about to start 20 kilometres off the Central Coast - possibly in about three weeks.


there is a lot of speculation on the commencement of drilling and it has been reported in a newspaper that in as little as three weeks things will start


----------



## Buckfont (23 July 2010)

*Re: BPH Corporate Limited*



Agentm said:


> Gas drilling off Central Coast may start in three weeks
> 
> 
> DRILLING for gas is about to start 20 kilometres off the Central Coast - possibly in about three weeks.
> ...




I live here on the Central Coast at Nth Avoca. News of this project has been around for years and it never ceases to amaze me when all of a sudden drilling notices become a reality all the greenies and the do-gooders all of a sudden are up in arms.

It`s an exciting project and am all for its development. Just keep all the wingers away from me.

MMR are at 0.73c just now and I wish I`d bought in @ 0.09c. Don`t hold.


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2010)

*Re: BPH Corporate Limited*



Buckfont said:


> I live here on the Central Coast at Nth Avoca. News of this project has been around for years and it never ceases to amaze me when all of a sudden drilling notices become a reality all the greenies and the do-gooders all of a sudden are up in arms.
> 
> It`s an exciting project and am all for its development. Just keep all the wingers away from me.
> 
> MMR are at 0.73c just now and I wish I`d bought in @ 0.09c. Don`t hold.




these pre spud companies like mmr and gba attract a lot of speculation before they drill.

its early days now, especially for bph which has not had the run up like mmr so far.


----------



## Albi (23 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

Agent m I really appriciate your research. I missed the chance in ADI though i regularly read your postings. Keep watching.


----------



## Agentm (23 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

some of these small caps really motor along when they are about to drill their first exploration well.

i have seen many instances of a share running up 100% and a lot more in the weeks up to the drill announcement.. and often during the drilling they run up even more



Drilling Rig Contracted to Drill the First Well Offshore NSW

•MEC’s major investee Advent Energy is the Operator for PEP11.
•Contract with Apache Energy Ltd and Diamond Offshore Drilling (Australia) LLC for semi-submersible drilling rig Ocean Patriot
•Will be the first well to explore for natural gas in the offshore Sydney Basin
•*Drilling is expected to commence in the third quarter of 2010.*)
•One well program to take approximately 30 days
•Tanvinh Resources’ revision of reprocessed seismic; new Cainozoic stratigraphic target P50 OGIP 6.09 Tcf
•Advent earning 85% through drilling this well


• NSW/PEP 11 covers 8250 sq km, Offshore Sydney Basin : PEP11 Opportunity
20 km from Australia’s largest energy market, excellent infrastructure
• Multi Tcf targets 
• Excellent analogies with world class producing fields
• Active hydrocarbon system demonstrated offshore
• Possible gas / condensate
• Potential for LNG project
• Advent – earning 85%; JV partner Bounty Oil & Gas reducing from
75% to 15%
• *Advent has recently raised in excess of A$20 million
*

its all ready to go now,,


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

What was BioPharmica is now BPH Corporate. Once upon a time they were a biomedical R &D, now they're drillers and oilers (same management).

And just to let the old-timers know that management still loves them, BPH has been issuing assurances of late that the Cortical Dynamics spin-off will actually happen, and Cortical _may_ list by year's end.

I've had a jaundiced view of this mob after my ill-omened participation in the Cortical subscription, but if they can actually pull off a successful off-shore energy play _and_ follow through on Cortical, I'll be happy to eat my words. Might even buy some BPH/GBA/MMR.

Jury's still out.

P.


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

imho worth a look 

this youtube clip demonstrates to targets and the objectives..

nice presentation


----------



## jancha (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*



Agentm said:


> imho worth a look
> 
> this youtube clip demonstrates to targets and the objectives..
> 
> nice presentation





Hi Agent
Did you notice the subtitles in German? had the population at 20million in Sydney & the distant at 5 kilometres. 
Makes the supply & demand more impressive if you didn't understand English.


----------



## condog (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

lots and lots of things worry me about this one

environmental concerns

Sydney and central coast greenies protecting thier coastline from gas blowouts etc

untested and unproven area.  some upside potential, but huge risks imo

Also a company operating outside its name and area of expertise.

Also the massively expensive nature of offshore drilling. Frought with danger, frought with holdups, environmental concerns and incredibly expensive,. Im not at all convinced this mob have the ability to pull this one off. Sure if they do, massive upside, but to me imo its a gamble big time. Dont understimate the risk imo.


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

How do they come up with a 16 Tcf estimate when they haven't drilled a hole?

Seems to be based on Santos' previous stuff:

"Santos (1991) identified a total 10 structural leads in the PEP 11 offshore area and these were associated with four distinct structural provinces"

"Based on the 15m net pay in each a total of 975 BCF of gas in-place and 620 BCF of sales gas reserves were identified by Santos (1991)"

"Ampolex (1992) identified the Baleen South Lead 
as one of their major targets"

So they've just extrapolated somehow?

How can Breeze be so intimately involved with these two companies? I smell fish in the breeze quite franky.

Looking forward to some facts and figures here.


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

hey kennas

from what i can figure, offshore pep11 belonged to bounty, whom farmed it down to advent, a private company, who took on 3 partners..

if i recall correctly, the 3 small caps in advent hold about 80% of advent, then advent holds some 85% of the pep11 lease.. but i am probably not 100% accurate on %..

advent had a cap raising and so has bph.. 

how they look at a prospective targets is they look at the size of the plays that are viewed as hydrocarbon pathways and possibly are containing some under pressure.. there are a great deal of very exciting targets in the lease. 

so as they say kennas, it contains a lot of analogies that a world class play would.. but that doesnt give you any value, its purely on what hydrocarbons are present in the drill and how they may want to flow if at all..

there are no proven reserves..  its just purely at an exploration phase atm,, so the highest of high risk high reward territory

Tanvinh Resources’ revision of reprocessed seismic; new Cainozoic stratigraphic target P50 OGIP 6.09 Tcf

they are undiscovered prospective resources only..

as its been reported lately, the excitement factor is the size of the prospective plays, its been called "the next bass strait"..

these penny hopefuls really generate huge interest and speculation pre drill

2 directors on bph sit on the advent board.. the private company..

have not researched how many of the various partners have common directors..

best i can tell the next 60 days are about all there is pre drill, as the presentations indicate planning for a well to be drilled this quarter..

cheers


----------



## condog (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

Agent as you have clearly stated many many times, massive capital is required for this type of drilling. How much cash does this mob have to do so and what sort of dilution is going to be required for it to occur.

Off shore drilling is incredibly expensive, like 25+ times the cost of onshore, particularly on the east coast of Auistralia, where the nearest likely rig is NZ or SW VIC. Have you done calculated that in. 

ITs a huge question mark and one that needs to be answered.

Also of they strike gas, has the NSW govt approved an offshore rig or floating vessel, and what sort of capital will be required to get those massive volumes of dry gas to shore.

IT would seem like theres no infrastructure in place to support the venture, even if they did find gas. 

Lots of unanswered questions on this one at this point in time i feel.


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*



jancha said:


> Hi Agent
> Did you notice the subtitles in German? had the population at 20million in Sydney & the distant at 5 kilometres.
> Makes the supply & demand more impressive if you didn't understand English.




lol

i was looking at that myself, i assume it was for the benefit of german brokers?

pep11 has some interesting targets, will be watching it over the next few months a bit closer.. might invest a bit of time and study the plays more..

"anvinh Resources’ revision of reprocessed seismic; new Cainozoic stratigraphic target P50 OGIP 6.09 Tcf " is an interesting little, lol  extra..

but i did think advent had a lot more in its portfolio which made me ponder it a lot.. which is why i intend to look at it a bit more when i have a spare moment.. right now i am still snowed under with the death of my mother and the requirement to move to a different part of melbourne.. all takes up huge time and resources and energy..

this is a little on the advent energy  portfolio

Advent Energy Limited

Advent Energy was formed in 2004 and is an unlisted oil and gas exploration and production company based in Perth, Western Australia.

Advent has assembled an attractive portfolio of assets both on and offshore Australia that have had an estimated $126 million spent on historic exploration. All permits are located next to a ready market and/or excellent infrastructure, thereby maximising Advent’s ability to optimise any resources.

Included in the portfolio is:

•    Petroleum Exploration Permit 11 in the offshore Sydney Basin. This permit has been assessed to contain up to 16.3 Tcf prospective recoverable resources *that lie within 50km of the major population region of Sydney * and excellent port and power generation infrastructure.

•    Carnarvon Basin (permit EP325) where supply of gas from the Rivoli gas field to the Australian Government naval facility at Exmouth is anticipated.

•    Retention Lease 1, and Exploration Permit 386, in the Bonaparte Basin. Discussions with Argyle Diamonds regarding supply of gas/energy are continuing.


anyway, its and interesting stock to me atm.. just posted a little on the bph thread as it seemed to have changed from a bio stock to a dual bio and oil explorer.. and its also been said by the directors of various partners that they will be drilling the first well in this quarter..

cheers


btw theres a few other stocks i am researching on other exchanges, canadian explorers on the NYSE..  so the asf forum is not useful to discuss them.. but i will poke some info on bph for those members interested..


----------



## condog (27 July 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

Agent i notice you have ignored the huge questions surrounding this stock. Are they legitimate in thier ability to overcome those huge capital requirements associated with offshore drilling. Or is this pie in the sky stuff, where they will keep fleecing investors for more and more cash.

It seems premature to be investing in yet as the questions surrounding how they will bring it to fruition are too many, and whether they will simply get consumed once they run out of cash, like those before it that have spent the $126M doing the research on these areas.

No doubting its location is excellent, but that may also present major community concerns.


----------



## happytown (27 August 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

ann out today, re location confirmed for first well to be drilled at PEP11

to be called the New Seaclem 1 well (TD @ 826m)

and targeting the already discussed Great White and Marlin prospects

late Oct still intended spud date

wise-owl have a spec buy on bph dated 22/08 based on the upcoming drilling program at PEP11


----------



## Agentm (27 August 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

i saw that earlier today myself

"The New Seaclem-1 well will be targeting natural gas in the Great White and Marlin stratigraphic prospects contained within the Cainozoic age sedimentary sequence."

its a long way off from here still, with an late oct start

back into hibernation for this one i think...


----------



## happytown (27 August 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

agreed ... and by memory they still have to put away an entitlements issue - will be interesting to see if its fully subscribed for


----------



## Agentm (27 August 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*



happytown said:


> agreed ... and by memory they still have to put away an entitlements issue - will be interesting to see if its fully subscribed for




i think its underwritten

Disclosure of underwriting and sub-underwriting on voting power
As set out above, the Offer is underwritten by Grandbridge Securities.
MEC has agreed to partially sub-underwrite Grandbridge Securities‟ Underwriting Commitment (of 103,477,123 Shares), up to a maximum of 40 million Shares.
As at the date of this Prospectus:
(a) Grandbridge Securities holds a relevant interest (through its associate, Grandbridge Limited) in 6,778,200 Shares and its voting power in the Company is 3.28%; and
(b) MEC holds a relevant interest in 23,318,379 Shares and its voting power in the Company is 11.26%. MEC has indicated that intends to take up its full Entitlement (being equal to 11,659,190 Shares).
The potential maximum increase in Grandbridge Securities‟ voting power in the Company as a result of its Underwriting Commitment is 19.35%, assuming:
(c) Grandbridge Limited does not take up its Entitlement;
(d) a Shortfall of more than 40 million Shares; and
(e) no existing Options are exercised.
Grandbridge Securities‟ voting power following completion of the Offer and assuming the matters in (c) to (e) above, will therefore be approximately 22.63%.
22
If the Placement Condition to the Sub-Underwriting Agreement between MEC and Grandbridge Securities is not satisfied and MEC‟s sub-underwriting commitment therefore terminates, the potential maximum increase in Grandbridge Securities‟ voting power in the Company as a result of its Underwriting Commitment, assuming it elects to waive the Sub-Underwriting Condition and further assuming the matters in paragraph (c)(i) and (c)(iii) above, will therefore be approximately 32.24%. Grandbridge Securities‟ voting power following completion of the Offer in those circumstances would therefore be approximately 35.52%.
The potential maximum increase in MEC‟s voting power in the Company as a result of its sub-underwriting commitment is 12.89%, assuming:
(f) MEC takes up its full Entitlement;
(g) a Shortfall of at least 40 million Shares; and
(h) no existing Options are exercised.
MEC‟s voting power following completion of the Offer and assuming the matters in (f) to (h) above, will therefore be approximately 24.15%.
If Grandbridge Securities or MEC do not take up their full Entitlement or the Shortfall is less than MEC‟s sub-underwriting commitment of 40 million Shares, Grandbridge Securities‟ and MEC‟s underwriting and sub-underwriting commitments, and therefore their voting power, will reduce by a corresponding amount.


----------



## happytown (27 August 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

appreciate that agent

should have worded it more along lines of ...

will be interesting to see how many investors (aside from mmr and gba) take up their full initial entitlement - a gauge of investor sentiment (at first instance)


----------



## Agentm (5 October 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*



happytown said:


> appreciate that agent
> 
> should have worded it more along lines of ...
> 
> will be interesting to see how many investors (aside from mmr and gba) take up their full initial entitlement - a gauge of investor sentiment (at first instance)




i believe the matter is settled in that regard


rigzone lists the ocean patriot as having advent as operator atm









announcement today on pep 11

5 October 2010
Companies Announcement Office
Australian Securities Exchange Limited
10th Floor, 20 Bond Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
Dear Sir,

ADVENT ENERGY LTD PEP11 REGULATORY APPROVALS UPDATE

MECs investee company Advent Energy Limited (Advent) has advised *that a key approval has been granted* by the National Offshore Petroleum Safety Authority (NOPSA) for Advents PEP11 exploration activities.


NOPSA has advised the owners of the Ocean Patriot drilling rig (Diamond Offshore General Company) of the Safety Case Acceptance for the Ocean Patriot Safety Case Revision for New Seaclem-1 under the Offshore Petroleum and Greenhouse Gas Storage (Safety) Regulations 2009.
The semi submersible rig Ocean Patriot has been contracted by Advent to drill the New Seaclem-1 exploration well in PEP11, and is anticipated to be available to commence drilling in the fourth quarter 2010.

Advent Energys wholly owned subsidiary Asset Energy Pty Ltd will increase its interest from 25% to 85% of
PEP11 by drilling the first well. Bounty Oil and Gas (ASX:BUY) will thereby reduce their interest from 75% to
15%.

The major shareholders of Advent Energy are MEC Resources Ltd (ASX:MMR), BPH Corporate Ltd (ASX:BPH), Talbot Group Investments and Grandbridge Limited (ASX:GBA).

Yours sincerely,
David Breeze


----------



## Kremmen (11 October 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

Anyone know anything about what today's trading halt is about? Did I start looking at this stock just in time to miss the boat?


----------



## Agentm (11 October 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*



Kremmen said:


> Anyone know anything about what today's trading halt is about? Did I start looking at this stock just in time to miss the boat?




a further cap raising to get a bigger share in advent.

i actually sold out as the bph responses to my emails were not exactly clear.

i pointed then to the exxon september statement that 2 further wells were to be drilled post the current well that ocean patriot is drilling, and stating a 30  - 45 day lead time for those completions.

my question to them was clear, how can the anticipated 4th quarter 2010 drilling occur with the ocean patriot busy for the entire period with exxon.

the answers were not exactly as i had expected, so i decided to wait till 2011 before entering into the share again..  i know plenty of places to invest in 2010 that are moving ahead..


----------



## BESBS Player (11 October 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

G'day Agent.

I'm also staying out of MMR until I am sure that all government approvals (including any possible responses to protests from a few East Coast residents) and the rig are all 100% set to go. 

I suspect, like you, drilling will be early 2011 at the earliest.


Cheers,
BESBS

Not holding BPH or MMR (or any other partners to this drill) at present.


----------



## happytown (3 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

story in the economic times (indian newspaper) that ONGC is in formal discussions for a 25% stake in advent for $1B has been dismissed as incorrect


----------



## happytown (4 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

back in a trading halt again, this time in relation to an article from dow jones

this from the business spectator, http://www.businessspectator.com.au...India-media-report-AU76K?opendocument&src=rss

the last 3 paragraphs:



> ...
> 
> Indian gas firm GAIL (India) is in talks with Advent to buy a stake in the company, its head said.
> 
> ...


----------



## happytown (4 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

the indian interest in advent appears to be playing out as follows:

the economic times of india reported that a consortium of indian co's led by Oil and Natural Gas Corp (ONGC) and incl Oil India and Gail India is in talks to buy a 25 percent stake in advent for about $1B - see for eg "ONGC consortium eyes 25 pct stake in Advent for $1 bln - paper", Reuters, 03/11/10; an unnamed executive in the consortium is reported as saying, "We are looking at acquiring a minority stake in E&P (expl and prod) company Advent Energy.", see for eg "Indian oil group adds Australia to target list", Reuters, 03/11/10

MMR, BPH and GBA put out asx anns stating that the indian media reports of formal discussions was incorrect - see for eg "Advent Energy co-owners deny India media report", Reuters, 03/11/10

further reports indicated that Gail (India), descibed as an Indian state gas firm is in early stage talks to acquire a stake in Advent, although whether as part of the afore-mentioned consortium is not known, see for eg "GAIL in talks to buy Advent - exec", Reuters, 03/11/10

ONGC has just been named Asia's top O&G expl and prod co, beating China's CNOOC to the no 1 position - see for eg "ONGC becomes Asia'a No 1 oil and gas exploration and production firm", Indian Express, 03/11/10

trading halts currently all round for MMR, BPH and GBA


----------



## happytown (5 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

ann out at 7.26 pm last night, confirms that GAIL (India) are indeed in early discussions with advent to take an equity stake in advent

if the figures being discussed (25% for $1B) are legit, it values advent at $4B

current holdings in advent are MMR (51.14%), BPH (19.06%), GBA (8.75%)

based on the figures being mentioned in the media, the value of the current holdings would be MMR ($2.045B), BPH ($762M), GBA ($350M)

current fully diluted mc's of MMR (approx $138M), BPH (approx $36M)


----------



## happytown (11 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

bph, gba and mmr all moving up

talk of indian interest in equity stakes at values of 25% of advent at $1B

ann out on 09/11 indicating that rig should have completed its duties down south by nov 29

still awaiting stautory approvals

*note*: as of 19 nov bph will go into suspension (due to asx listing rules re change of business activity) and not re-list until early/mid dec


----------



## happytown (15 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

and regulatory approval from nsw dept industry and investment for drilling at pep11 granted for the seaclem1 well


----------



## steelinoz (15 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

so happy what do you think we can expect price wise after the approvals?


----------



## Awesome1 (16 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

This stock has a good chance of hitting the big time come late Dec/Jan...

Would expect to see +20c within 2 mths time.


----------



## happytown (17 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

nice run from .09 to .145 recently

bph will go into suspension on friday (according to the indicative timetable from ann dated 08/11/10 [or thereabouts]), to enable the co to restructure its activities, consolidate its shares, then issue more shares and options

indicative date for re-listing on 08/12/10


----------



## steelinoz (19 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*

just read on another forum halt to begin on 2nd december and run for 11 working days. originaly i thought it was the 19th of nov. can anyone confirm?


----------



## Agentm (22 November 2010)

*Re: BPH - BPH Corporate*



steelinoz said:


> just read on another forum halt to begin on 2nd december and run for 11 working days. originaly i thought it was the 19th of nov. can anyone confirm?




so far i have forfeited a 100% gain in selling out of bph and waiting until the drilling of the first well in jan 2011

brilliant timing!! lol

i never expected the sp to double when there is a 2 or 1 consolidation happening.. 

my view that in the long wait for a well that nil would happen was pretty much wrong in this case.. what i cant see is how the share can double in value and what the valuations are based upon?  anyone care to enlighten?


----------



## barney (6 July 2018)

Came up as a Riser today …

Somebody stumped up $26K at the close of trade to buy it ..... I have no idea why!

They have about half a $million dollars in the bank …. 

With only a $1 million Market Cap it could be an attractive Shell for some Chinese Company looking for a back door entry??

Smoke and Fire or Smoke and Mirrors … we will find out in good time I guess


----------



## System (14 August 2020)

BPH Energy identifies revised drill target at Baleen


----------



## Flambeau (17 August 2020)

BPH about to go super nova


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

Flambeau said:


> BPH about to go super nova



Interesting theory, for a first post.
Oil rigs off Sydney?
Meh.


----------



## Cam019 (3 September 2020)

One for the watchlist.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2020)

Cam019 said:


> One for the watchlist.
> 
> View attachment 108628



Potential risers watchlist?
Or decliners?

I know what list I would have it on, if it had made it past my loose FA checklist, which it didn't.
Don't know why, I forgot.

Perhaps a dislexic symbiotic relationship with BHP ?


----------



## greggles (27 January 2021)

Big share price spike on very high volume for BPH, starting on Friday last week but really taking off on Monday. On Friday it opened at 5c, and today it has hit a high of 13.5c.

In response to an ASX Price & Volume Query, the company offered the following explanation for the unusual trading in its securities:






Interesting article here about the PEP-11 gas permit. BPH has a 23% stake in Advent, which holds an 85% interest in PEP-11 : https://smallcaps.com.au/bph-energy...n-gas-target-carbon-capture-storage-research/



> PEP-11 encompasses 4,576 square kilometres, with Baleen the primary target.
> 
> BPH claims parallels have been identified between PEP-11 and the gas producing structures in Queensland’s Bowen Basin.
> 
> A report last year revealed structural leads at PEP-11 that could contain 5 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas.




Interesting times for BPH.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2021)

Flambeau said:


> BPH about to go super nova



A 1 post wonder, eh?!


greggles said:


> Interesting times for BPH.



Maybe Greg, however....
I smell a rat... maybe I'm just biased.

Have a go at the price rise, the volume, all the shares issued in the latest quarterly....  
A pot and gas and oil company...have I got that right?
🦄  I like unicorns.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> ?Greg, however....
> I smell a rat... maybe I'm just biased...A pot and gas and oil company...have I got that right




According to a blurb, BPH Energy Ltd (BPH) is _an Australian listed company holding investments in biotechnology and resources. BPH is commercialising a portfolio of Australian biomedical technologies emerging from collaborative research by leading universities, medical institutes and hospitals across Australia. The current investment of BPH consists of Molecular Discovery Systems_*, Cortical Dynamics, Advent Energy, *_HLS5 Project and Diagnostic Array Systems_*. * 

An O&G outfit Advent Energy is entangled with MEC, and in dispute with parties. Baleen mentioned (Bass St?) (marginal?)
And Cortical Dynamics Limited, which has _entered into a nonexclusive Licence and Co-operation Agreement with Philips Healthcare North America Corp, which will enable Cortical to interface its Brain Anaesthesia Response Monitor _*. *And some Korean distributor, Global Luck, to introduce BARM to the Korean market.

*Mess E*


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 May 2021)

This stock has come to my attention purely due to recent price action but it all seems a bit confusing, and a few alarm bells ringing, to me.

A biotech company that also drills for offshore oil and gas? The merits of either industry aside, that's a rather odd combination to say the least.

Certainly a wild ride for those holding it over the past few days though, price doubling then crashing.


----------



## mobcat (19 October 2022)

Well it looks like it’s game on again Smurf for BPH for the next ride to 30cents for BPH the Bell report is due in November for BPH and Pep11 outcomes which is huge for BPH and could bring BPH back to the fore, interesting times for BPH and BUY could be a completely different story by this time next month, things that dreams are made of could happen here DYOR.


----------

